# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Render over Bag & Paint? (hello!)

## xievon

Hi Guys, 
Long time renovate forum stalker, finally took the plunge and bought a house, now ready for my first post! Obviously bought not just a house but a house that needs some renovations.  
Oh, so watch out - for a while I'll feed on your advice, then when I'm a bit older and wiser, hopefully I'll be able to help out some other newbie! 
Anyway, one of the things I was wondering about is the bag / paint job over the brickwork on the house: (pretty poor job) 
Original Wall: (taken on the side of the house where they haven't touched)  
Paint / Bag Job #1:  
Paint / Bag Job #2:  
I'm wondering how I could remove it (if that would be possible) or the best way to get it to something I could render nicely over - maybe even using that roll on render stuff. 
Thanks in advance. I love this forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## Master Splinter

Phone one of the mobs that supply acrylic render in bag form - it's cheaper than roll on render - and see what sort of surface they need.  It does tend to stick well so you may be able to get away with just recoating.

----------


## xievon

mmmm... acrylic render seems to prefer smoother surfaces. I may need to use cement render over the top of this. 
I'd love your advice on preparing this previously bagged and painted surface for render. Anyone done this or similar before?

----------


## jiggy

I dont think you can  cement render over painted surfaces,i know the last few jobs i have been on the guys spent days chipping away at the painted walls, but maybe someone else may have a solution.

----------


## Master Splinter

YouTube - &#x202a;Angle Grinder safety&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## xievon

Just for anyone elses info: 
Got recommended to first put a coat of keycote primer (Rockcote - Render - Texture - Paint) and then follow up with cement render followed by a 'clearcote' protection.

----------


## DNL

xievon - I'm interested in the outcome. I thought you could not render over bagged and painted. I did have one guy tell me he has rendered by covering the area with cornince cement first...yep cornice cement!!! not sure about that and never tested it. It sounds strange to me, not to mention the calculation of how much cornice cement would be needed first. 
No details, no idea, no progress, so I've bought a textured paint to go over the bagging. 
By the way, Welcome to the forum mate. It's a great place to learn and watch time get away from you.

----------


## handy man

Hi xievon 
  we had a wall which was painted, rendered and plastered  the plasterer got me to chip all the paint off the mortar joints  and chip each brick in 15 to 20 places with a comb hammer.He then painted the wall with something  I think was bond crete but cant remember.His reasoning was that if you plaster over paint if the paint fails the plaster will fall off .Ours has been ok for 12 years . It sure was a pain to chip the paint off though.
Good luck peter.

----------


## xievon

Still considering just taking it a weekend at a time with an angle grinder... Got plenty of other projects to get into in the meantime anyway.  :Smilie:  
I'll keep you all updated and maybe even put up a little "how I did it" post afterwards.
Thanks for the advice and info also.

----------


## zaff

I've used QuikCote products over painted brick, bagged and painted brick and on blue board. 4 years on and no signs of issues. Except where a wooden ladder fell against the house and put a small chip in it  :Smilie:  
I got the bags for this place which is near you, I's suggest having a chat to them. Home - Eastern Render Supplies

----------


## autogenous

If the paint is structurally sound an acrylic render such as Dulux Rencrete may be a good option. 
To increase the bond you can grind out every third or fifth mortar bed joint to a depth approx 5 mm with a plugging chisel of grinder to provide a key. 
Its a light bag which may have been applied to fill lose mortar joints and prevent moisture ingress.

----------

